
Mystery Russian satellite's behaviour raises alarm in US - LinuxBender
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-45194333
======
jboggan
This article is quite bereft of any objective content. What behaviors of the
satellite make it seem suspicious?

~~~
prolikewh0a
>What behaviors of the satellite make it seem suspicious?

Modern russophobia, justification for the US's Space Force, Manufacturing
Consent?

